# Trump Threatens Iran!



## Thunk (Dec 31, 2019)

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
9m
The U.S. Embassy in Iraq is, & has been for hours, SAFE! Many of our great Warfighters, together with the most lethal military equipment in the world, was immediately rushed to the site. Thank you to the President & Prime Minister of Iraq for their rapid response upon request....

....Iran will be held fully responsible for lives lost, or damage incurred, at any of our facilities. They will pay a very BIG PRICE! *This is not a Warning, it is a Threat.* Happy New Year!

Donald J. Trump on Twitter


----------



## Thunk (Dec 31, 2019)

*Best president EVER*!!!


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm sorry Iran has sought an alliance with Iraq in this manner. The dirty rats are storming our Embassy at this moment. That's a part of America we own. It's the International Law they're breaking over there.

We helped Iraq when we ended the murderous regime of Saddam Hussein. They better get a grip, because President Trump is not going to let this go without a fight back and renew a lesson they've forgotten over there.

Thunk, thanks.

Trump says Iran will be held 'fully responsible' for attack on the US embassy in Iraq


----------



## Thunk (Dec 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> I'm sorry Iran has sought an alliance with Iraq in this manner. The dirty rats are storming our Embassy at this moment.



Not to worry Bea...the Iraqis have surrounded our embassy with armor...FRIENDLY armor!


----------



## Thunk (Dec 31, 2019)

Friendly to us anyway


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2019)

Thunk said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Iran has sought an alliance with Iraq in this manner. The dirty rats are storming our Embassy at this moment.
> ...


Thanks, Thunk. It must've been looking like they were going after our people to the reporter who carried that story.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> I'm sorry Iran has sought an alliance with Iraq in this manner. The dirty rats are storming our Embassy at this moment. That's a part of America we own. It's the International Law they're breaking over there.
> 
> We helped Iraq when we ended the murderous regime of Saddam Hussein. They better get a grip, because President Trump is not going to let this go without a fight back and renew a lesson they've forgotten over there.
> 
> ...




Well, there you have it.  More Quid Pro Quo by the Donald.  Now he is trading a safer embassy for retaliation and threats against a hostile enemy.  Obviously for personal gain of defending American property and lives.  No doubt expects to win votes for this!  Election tampering;  I can see it now:  Pelosi Impeachment 2.0.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 1, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> 9m
> ...


Damn Straight.

BECAUSE WE’RE NOT JUST GOING TO TAKE IT:  The Anti-Benghazi.

Iran militia forces known as Kataeb Hezbollah have besieged the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad. They are being referred to in Fake News accounts a “protesters,” but in fact they are a trained and organized military force. The attackers breached the outer wall of the embassy compound and then milled around and set fires.

Opportunistic Lefties are trying to portray this attack as Trump’s Benghazi; “Benghazi” is now the most trending word on Twitter, with 231,000 tweets. There is, of course, no analogy: 

President Trump has not ignored calls for help, and instead has sent Marines to reinforce the embassy’s guards and Iraqi troops. So far, there have been no American casualties.
Trump has been tweeting up a storm today. Some, but by no means most of his tweets have related to the Iranian military operation in Baghdad. 




Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
 · Dec 31, 2019

The U.S. Embassy in Iraq is, & has been for hours, SAFE! Many of our great Warfighters, together with the most lethal military equipment in the world, was immediately rushed to the site. Thank you to the President & Prime Minister of Iraq for their rapid response upon request....




Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump

....Iran will be held fully responsible for lives lost, or damage incurred, at any of our facilities. They will pay a very BIG PRICE! This is not a Warning, it is a Threat. Happy New Year!


97.6K
1:19 PM - Dec 31, 2019


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 2, 2020)

Thunk said:


> *Best president EVER*!!!


The best on a while for sure.


----------



## sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Trump has been tweeting up a storm today



Doesn't Trump have a press secretary ???

~S~


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 2, 2020)

sparky said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has been tweeting up a storm today
> ...


Yeah.

So what?


----------



## sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...




So why doesn't Trump use him/her?

~S~


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 2, 2020)

sparky said:


> So why doesn't Trump use him/her?
> 
> ~S~


He does when he feels like it.

He doesn't when he wants to trigger Tards.


----------



## sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > So why doesn't Trump use him/her?
> ...




One would think an _official _declaration of war would be a tad more involved that a mere _'tweet_....

Amazingly,  so many seem comfortable w/ONE individual handling the _entire fate_ of the world _taking tough_ from behind a Cphone in a secure office .....

~S~


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

Obama's Mullah buddies are doing everything they can to pull the US into a war.  Trump has resisted their bait so far.  However, one of these days they may get what they are wishing for.


----------



## sparky (Jan 2, 2020)

Flash said:


> Trump has resisted their bait so far


Trump is off his friggin' leash....~S~


----------



## gipper (Jan 2, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> 9m
> ...





Zorro! said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump
> ...





MAGAman said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > *Best president EVER*!!!
> ...




How dare they respond violently to the numerous violent and harmful actions by the Empire?  

KILL THEM!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2020)

sparky said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has resisted their bait so far
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.  Trump reinforced the embassy preventing another Benghazi.  You remember Benghazi, don't you?  That is when that asshole Obama and that shithead Clinton abandoned our embassy personnel.

That Obama was a dipshit giving his Mullah buddies billions of dollars so they could finance anti America terrorism, wasn't he?  

You didn't vote for that dipshit, did you?  Because that would pretty much make you an idiot, wouldn't it?


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

gipper said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump
> ...


Who is "The Empire" you are derisively referring to?


----------



## gipper (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


That’s hilarious.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


They don't like Trump's tweeting, they think he should have to communicate with us through the Fake News Media so they can twist and lie about what says and thinks.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > *Best president EVER*!!!
> ...


A nice improvement after 16 years of Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 2, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> 9m
> ...



And they laughed in his face.


----------



## Thunk (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Soleimani...who's laughing now?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump
> ...


And Trump just turned their top General responsible for the attack into mincemeat. Blew him to smithereens. They're not laughing now, are they?

Pentagon says it killed top Iranian general Qasem Soleimani on Trump's order


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 3, 2020)

People with real power don't threaten.


----------



## sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Threats are appropriate only when diplomacy ends

~S~


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 3, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> People with real power don't threaten.


Well, that probably makes him feel better.

AND NOW HE’S DUST. AND IT’S GLORIOUS: ‘Ringleader’ Of U.S. Embassy Attack Was Invited To Obama White House In 2011.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 3, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry Iran has sought an alliance with Iraq in this manner. The dirty rats are storming our Embassy at this moment. That's a part of America we own. It's the International Law they're breaking over there.
> ...


Trump plays you like a puppet.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump
> ...


So, who is laughing now?

SO LET’S STIPULATE THAT THE DEMOCRATS’ ROSE-MCGOWAN-LIKE REACTION IS STUPID AND ANTI-AMERICAN. That doesn’t mean that there are no possible valid critiques of bombing Soleimani. But honestly, I can’t think of any. Here are the main candidates:

1. _It will provoke Iran._ 
Well, maybe. But Iran has been at war with us for 40 years; we’ve mostly chosen to pretend otherwise. Iran’s top priority is wrecking our presence in the mideast, and then eventually destroying America. This doesn’t change that. At most it might make them spring an operation earlier than they had planned, which is as likely to do them harm as it is to do anything.​
2. _It increases the risk of war._ 
We’re already at war, see above. If anything, it makes Iran look weak, which hurts them in the region and gives domestic rebels heart and momentum. (See: ‘Overthrow is within reach’: Leader of Iranian resistance group hails death of Qassem Soleimani.)​
3. _It was illegal because there was no congressional authorization._ 
Pretty hard to take that argument seriously in 2019, but at any rate Soleimani orchestrated an attack on the U.S. Embassy in Iraq, which is for these purposes an attack on American soil. (Even the governor of a state is allowed by the Constitution to wage war without Congressional authorization when actually attacked.) Besides which, we have a Congressional authorization for use of military force in Iraq, and this is covered by its exceedingly broad terms. Also, it’s reported that he had a large anti-American operation in the works.​
4. _We can’t know the ramifications._ 
That’s true. But that’s also true of not acting. Unintended consequences rule in the sphere of government action, but you can’t base your policy choices on not having any.​
5. _Orange Man Bad._ 
To be honest, this seems to be the real objection. It’s a stupid one.​


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 3, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Hey Soleimani...who's laughing now?
> 
> View attachment 297992


I think the libs are dying to start an ISIS recruitment page here on this board.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 6, 2020)

SO IT’S WIN-WIN:


----------



## petro (Jan 6, 2020)

sparky said:


> Threats are appropriate only when diplomacy ends
> 
> ~S~


Well.
Iran has been chanting death to America since the peanut farmer.
Pretty sure diplomacy has failed.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 6, 2020)

petro said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Threats are appropriate only when diplomacy ends
> ...


HOPEFULLY SULEIMANI’S SUCCESSOR HAS A BETTER IDEA OF WHERE HIS SELF-INTEREST LIES: Trump Threatens Iran on Twitter: ‘We’ll Hit Them Harder Than They’ve Ever Been Hit Before.’


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 6, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> SO IT’S WIN-WIN:


Here are his last words


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 6, 2020)

“Obama’s legacy was self-inflicted defeat everywhere we faced Islamist terror.”


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 9, 2020)

petro said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Threats are appropriate only when diplomacy ends
> ...


NEO ON TEDDY ROOSEVELT AND TRUMP: Big Stick Diplomacy, Then And Now.

All the fake news hype was fake news.

The groundless meme that Trump is a warmongering loose cannon with no restraint and no plan has been an axiomatic one in the Fake News MSM ever since he became a candidate. Before we actually had experienced his behavior as president, it made some sense to see him that way. Hey, I was very concerned about it myself, and wrote as much in many posts on this blog.

But anyone who has observed Trump during the three years he’s actually been president should have given up that notion. His threats, tweets, and actions have turned out to almost always be well thought out, although they may sound spontaneous and impulsive (which is an art in and of itself, a carefully cultivated one).

But the Fake News Media and the anti-Trumpers can’t give up the notion that he’s uninformed and even stupid, uncontrolled, and making it up as he goes along. He’s not a “speak *softly* and carry a big stick” guy, he’s a “speak *loudly* and carry a big stick” guy, and they don't understand how big sticks work.

It’s instructive to look at what Teddy Roosevelt was getting at with the doctrine:

Roosevelt's big stick diplomacy had five components. First it was essential to possess serious military capability that would force the adversary to pay close attention…The other qualities were to act justly toward other nations, never to bluff, to strike only when prepared to strike hard, and the willingness to allow the adversary to save face in defeat.​
Towards the end of Trump’s speech today he said this:

“Finally, to the people and leaders of Iran, we want you to have a future and a great future, one that you deserve,” Trump said. “One of prosperity at home and harmony with the nations of the world.​
“The United States is ready to embrace peace with all who seek it,” Trump added.​
Nice touch.


----------

